# Renting Points To another owner



## kev5982

I was wondering what was the best way to allow another owner to use points I have that expire in October 2014. Its 600,000 points.

I see people rent them to another owner at so much a 1000 points, I'm not sure how that works.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## scootr5

kev5982 said:


> I was wondering what was the best way to allow another owner to use points I have that expire in October 2014. Its 600,000 points.
> 
> I see people rent them to another owner at so much a 1000 points, I'm not sure how that works.
> 
> Thanks
> Kevin



They would contact you with their desired location/dates/unit size, you would make the reservation and have a guest certificate issued in their name.


----------



## hjtug

kev5982 said:


> I see people rent them to another owner at so much a 1000 points, I'm not sure how that works.



It is not that easy these days.  Up to a few years ago owners could transfer the agreed upon points to the account of another owner.  That made it very easy to "rent" excess points or to obtain extra points in a particular year.  This was one of the benefits that Wyndham took away from owners over the years.


----------



## Rent_Share

hjtug said:


> This was one of {the} benefits{S} that Wyndham {has}took {taken}away from owners over the years.



insert {MANY}


----------



## ronparise

kev5982 said:


> I was wondering what was the best way to allow another owner to use points I have that expire in October 2014. Its 600,000 points.
> 
> I see people rent them to another owner at so much a 1000 points, I'm not sure how that works.
> 
> Thanks
> Kevin



You cant rent points or even give them away. What youi do as has already been stated is use the points to make a reservation that your customer wants, and then rent the reservation.

When I do it I will often price the rental as $x.xx per 1000 points plus $130 (for the guest fee and transaction fee)


----------



## csxjohn

You are not restricted to other owners to do this.  I have rented a reservation from Ron and do not own anything Wyndham.


----------



## Rent_Share

csxjohn said:


> You are not restricted to other owners to do this. I have rented a reservation from Ron and do not own anything Wyndham.



You could always do that, what Wyndham eliminated was the ability to transfer the points, make your own reservation in your own name  and avoid buying a guest certificate, which they increased the effective price on simultaneously


----------



## am1

What is the going rate these days?  More than mfs less than $8/1000?


----------



## Bigrob

am1 said:


> What is the going rate these days?  More than mfs less than $8/1000?



Generally much less... probably less than $5/K. Not sure if anyone still have $3/K offers out there. A lot of it is timing, if anyone has points to burn at the end of the year, etc.


----------



## lcml11

am1 said:


> What is the going rate these days?  More than mfs less than $8/1000?



Depends on where you want to go, what time frame, and most of all how much lead time are you giving.  60 days and under, if there is availability will tend to get the best rate.

Also, using a continuing relationship with a VIP member never hurt.


Resort:
Wyndham Old Town Alexandria
Unit type:
2 Bedroom Lockoff
Check-In date:
01/24/2014
Length of stay:
7 nights

points required:  47,250

I believe the above reservation could be had for $378 easily.

Last heard, one mega rentor would go 4 dollars per thousand for a limited number of points being dumped.  That would be 441 dollars if he would be used using the 110, 250 points a re-sale owner would need.  I think his rate is way up.  It was a one time good deal.


----------



## csxjohn

am1 said:


> What is the going rate these days?  More than mfs less than $8/1000?



There's an ad in the marketplace for $3/1,000 points plus $130 and that can be at 10 months out.  I rented from that owner at 10 months out and got July 5, 2014 at Edisto Island for a very nice price.

Check out these ads in the TUG marketplace to see current pricing and you'll see the ad I responded to.

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplac...roomsMin=&BathroomsMax=&SleepsMin=&SleepsMax=


----------



## ronparise

csxjohn said:


> There's an ad in the marketplace for $3/1,000 points plus $130 and that can be at 10 months out.  I rented from that owner at 10 months out and got July 5, 2014 at Edisto Island for a very nice price.
> 
> Check out these ads in the TUG marketplace to see current pricing and you'll see the ad I responded to.
> 
> http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplac...roomsMin=&BathroomsMax=&SleepsMin=&SleepsMax=



I didnt do nearly as well with that ad as I thought I might, I think because most folks that frequent TUG already own timeshares.  What do they need me for. so I made a deal with a points management company to take my excess.  I still have an ad on TUG, but I raised my price

To the ops question, there is no "going rate" Folks that  rent Wyndham points reservations are a diverse group. Some want to profit from every transaction, some just want to offset some of their mf, and some of us have points to dump some of the time


----------



## lcml11

"There's an ad in the marketplace for $3/1,000 points plus $130 and that can be at 10 months out. I rented from that owner at 10 months out and got July 5, 2014 at Edisto Island for a very nice price.

Check out these ads in the TUG marketplace to see current pricing and you'll see the ad I responded to.

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace...in=&SleepsMax="



ronparise said:


> I didnt do nearly as well with that ad as I thought I might, I think because most folks that frequent TUG already own timeshares.  What do they need me for. so I made a deal with a points management company to take my excess.  I still have an ad on TUG, but I raised my price
> 
> To the ops question, there is no "going rate" Folks that  rent Wyndham points reservations are a diverse group. Some want to profit from every transaction, some just want to offset some of their mf, and some of us have points to dump some of the time



Interesting enough, there is still availability at Edisto Island for 1 bedrooms and or 1 bed deluxe for July, including the week of July 5, 2013.

Resort:
Wyndham Ocean Ridge
Unit type:
1 Bedroom Deluxe
Check-In date:
07/05/2014
Length of stay:
7 nights

Total points required:  105,000

If the price was $ 445, not bad.


----------



## ronparise

lcml11 said:


> "There's an ad in the marketplace for $3/1,000 points plus $130 and that can be at 10 months out. I rented from that owner at 10 months out and got July 5, 2014 at Edisto Island for a very nice price.
> 
> Check out these ads in the TUG marketplace to see current pricing and you'll see the ad I responded to.
> 
> http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace...in=&SleepsMax="
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting enough, there is still availability at Edisto Island for 1 bedrooms and or 1 bed deluxe for July, including the week of July 5, 2013.
> 
> Resort:
> Wyndham Ocean Ridge
> Unit type:
> 1 Bedroom Deluxe
> Check-In date:
> 07/05/2014
> Length of stay:
> 7 nights
> 
> Total points required:  105,000
> 
> If the price was $ 445, not bad.



he got a larger unit, but the deal was just as good.....I treat my customers well

and by the way,,,I just made a deal for a couple of million points 
$3/1000 is no longer available to Tuggers, unless I really like you (and really need the money that month


----------



## lcml11

ronparise said:


> he got a larger unit, but the deal was just as good.....I treat my customers well
> 
> and by the way,,,I just made a deal for a couple of million points
> $3/1000 is no longer available to Tuggers, unless I really like you (and really need the money that month



Oh well, I guess some people just do not like most of us that well.

My guess is people wanting to rent for five or six dollars per thousand points would be better liked.


----------



## csxjohn

lcml11 said:


> "There's an ad in the marketplace for $3/1,000 points plus $130 and that can be at 10 months out. I rented from that owner at 10 months out and got July 5, 2014 at Edisto Island for a very nice price.
> 
> Check out these ads in the TUG marketplace to see current pricing and you'll see the ad I responded to.
> 
> http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace...in=&SleepsMax="
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting enough, there is still availability at Edisto Island for 1 bedrooms and or 1 bed deluxe for July, including the week of July 5, 2013.
> 
> Resort:
> Wyndham Ocean Ridge
> Unit type:
> 1 Bedroom Deluxe
> Check-In date:
> 07/05/2014
> Length of stay:
> 7 nights
> 
> Total points required:  105,000
> 
> If the price was $ 445, not bad.



My unit and length of stay took 182,000 points so 

182 X 3 = 546 + 130 = $676.

A good deal and no recurring MF charges.  I can rent when and where I want to.  Even at $5/1,000 points I feel I'm better off than owning.


----------



## ronparise

lcml11 said:


> Oh well, I guess some people just do not like most of us that well.
> 
> My guess is people wanting to rent for five or six dollars per thousand points would be better liked.




Better liked, but not better treated


----------



## lcml11

csxjohn said:


> My unit and length of stay took 182,000 points so
> 
> 182 X 3 = 546 + 130 = $676.
> 
> A good deal and no recurring MF charges.  I can rent when and where I want to.  Even at $5/1,000 points I feel I'm better off than owning.



You are right.  Having a VIP member to line up with is a great way to go.  You would probably get a heck of a lot more service as a repeat customer that way.  For example things like pre-payment way up front not required, last minute re-schedules, written contracts  not required everytime, etc.  could become your relationship with the VIP owner.

Preferred customer does have its advantages.

Both parties probably like each other in this type of relationship, and by a make shift definition. are very much friends and family as evidenced by their continuing relationship.

By the way, another formula for travelors that schedule within 60 days could be X dollars per thousand points, the rentor gets the VIP benifits, no guest pass fee, no reservation transaction fee, ability to cancel up to 20 days out, no contract after the relationship is estabished, etc.

Those types of situations are not easy to find but are out there.  They may not be the bottom dollar dumping that apparently goes on sometimes with timeshare relief or re-sale companies, but the risk is not as great either.


----------



## jjmanthei05

kev5982 said:


> I was wondering what was the best way to allow another owner to use points I have that expire in October 2014. Its 600,000 points.
> 
> I see people rent them to another owner at so much a 1000 points, I'm not sure how that works.
> 
> Thanks
> Kevin



Kevin,

The way I have rented most of my accounts is I have the owner change the password to their account so both them and I know the password. that way I can go in and book any reservations that I want without the owner being hassled. Once I am done with all of my reservations they change the password back and I have no access to the account. I have never had an issue with someone kicking me out early or not giving me access to my reservations except for Ron (j/k). 

Jason


----------



## lcml11

double post


----------



## lcml11

jjmanthei05 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> The way I have rented most of my accounts is I have the owner change the password to their account so both them and I know the password. that way I can go in and book any reservations that I want without the owner being hassled. Once I am done with all of my reservations they change the password back and I have no access to the account. I have never had an issue with someone kicking me out early or not giving me access to my reservations except for Ron (j/k).
> 
> Jason



Opps, my earlier posts could have been misunderstood.  When I was talking about VIP owners, I was not referring to timeshare relief operations or other types of operations that could sell the use rights out of under you, double book with the unit going to the highest payer, etc.

By th way, what does j/k mean?


----------



## ronparise

lcml11 said:


> Opps, my earlier posts could have been misunderstood.  When I was talking about VIP owners, I was not referring to timeshare relief operations or other types of operations that could sell the use rights out of under you, double book with the unit going to the highest payer, etc.
> 
> By th way, what does j/k mean?



I hope, joke

Jason still has my passwords, I never changed them. 

Id trust him with my grandkids, the password is no big deal with a guy like that.


----------



## csxjohn

j/k = just kidding.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=jk


----------



## am1

So have we decided on a fair going rate price for a platinum account?  It should be more than mfs??

For the discussion lets say the points expire more than 9-12 months out.


----------



## ronparise

am1 said:


> So have we decided on a fair going rate price for a platinum account?  It should be more than mfs??
> 
> For the discussion lets say the points expire more than 9-12 months out.



I dont think there is a going rate

If the reservations are made in my discount window, I can do a reservation at $3/ 1000 and make money. But if the reservation is something I made in advance and for a hard to book place and time...I want a lot more.. 

The key is, though, I want to make money. There are lots of Platinum owners however, that dont rent for a profit, and they dont rent on a regular basis.  They just want some help covering mf this year. 

Everybodies situation is different and changes all the time. Right now you can beat me up pretty good.. Im looking at an in box full of maintenance fee bills. I need the cash flow. Next month things will be different, those bills will be behind me.

If you want a going rate use this:  $6/1000. Thats what the points management companies are paying for points right now


----------



## comicbookman

$6\1000 seems reasonable to me.  If I were to try to cover some points, that is what I would ask.


----------



## am1

When I first started buying points I was getting $6.5/1000 transferring them out of my account.  Even for future years which I used to purchase more points with.


----------



## lcml11

ronparise said:


> I dont think there is a going rate
> 
> If the reservations are made in my discount window, I can do a reservation at $3/ 1000 and make money. But if the reservation is something I made in advance and for a hard to book place and time...I want a lot more..
> 
> The key is, though, I want to make money. There are lots of Platinum owners however, that dont rent for a profit, and they dont rent on a regular basis.  They just want some help covering mf this year.
> 
> Everybodies situation is different and changes all the time. Right now you can beat me up pretty good.. Im looking at an in box full of maintenance fee bills. I need the cash flow. Next month things will be different, those bills will be behind me.
> 
> If you want a going rate use this:  $6/1000. Thats what the points management companies are paying for points right now



LETS HAVE A TAKE ADVANTAGE OF A VIP PLATINUM OWNER DAY

Just booked the following for a week that included Presidents Day:

Resort:  Wyndham Patriots' Place  Unit type:  2 Bedroom Lockoff  Check-In date:  02/15/2014  Length of stay:  7 nights

Total points required:  31,500

Lets see:  I charge myself $6 per thousand points, no guest pass fee and no reservation transaction.  That makes my cost $189 dollars, if I did the math right.

All aboard.


----------



## kev5982

Thanks for all the help. 

Its seems weird to give someone your password but I trust the people on this site. I have dealt with Ron and since he recommends Jason I will see about using that route.


----------



## lcml11

kev5982 said:


> Thanks for all the help.
> 
> Its seems weird to give someone your password but I trust the people on this site. I have dealt with Ron and since he recommends Jason I will see about using that route.



Or try and rent one of the big ticket new additions while they are being hyped by Wyndham Sales et. al.


----------



## jjmanthei05

kev5982 said:


> Thanks for all the help.
> 
> Its seems weird to give someone your password but I trust the people on this site. I have dealt with Ron and since he recommends Jason I will see about using that route.



That's why I suggest changing the password before you give it to anyone (or me). That way if anything were to happen you change the password back to the original one and they no longer have access to the account. 

Jason


----------

